# Urgent!!!! ITV NEWS ANGLIA



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm getting in touch from ITV News Anglia.

We're filming a report for a programme this evening about proposed changes to healthcare services in Suffolk. One of the proposals by Ipswich and East Suffolk CCG to reduce the number of rounds of IVF available on the NHS: http://www.ipswichandeastsuffolkccg.nhs.uk/Haveyoursay/Publicengagement.aspx

We were wondering if a couple or parent from Suffolk who've benefitted from IVF treatment would be willing to be interviewed.

The interview would be with our Victoria Lampard, who's based Suffolk. She'll be able to get to whether is most convenient for them. Because we've got quite a turnaround for our programme, it would be great if interview could take place early this afternoon. I would be very grateful if you could let me know whether this is possible. If there's anything you need to discuss, I can be contacted on 084488 16838 and 07956 490521. Kind regards, Judith


----------

